# dimming LED NDR razor series



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Recently put in a bunch NDR razors. They're a Lotus Lite knockoff. 
So far they aren't dimming very well. If you start at min dimming 
and turn them up you're near full before they light properly. Starting
at bright and turning them down works much better. Can get to 
about 1/3 before there's any blinking. Go a little further and some 
will turn off while others stay on. 
Three questions: 
1)Is this any different than other LEDs, including Lotus? 
2)Any of you guys tried different dimmers, preferably with the NDR's,
and found the best match?
3)Does any LED/switch combo dim well below 1/3 or so? 

I'm going back in a couple days with a few dimmers to try, and yes, 
I'll make sure at least one of them is recommended by NDR. 
Oh, one other thing; lights are group of 8 on SP and group of 6 
on a 3way.
Thanks,
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you adjust your dimming range to stay above the blinking? I have never had blinking with Lotus or knockoffs, even with cheap Leviton dimmers, but the dimming range might be from 50% to 100%. I tell customers in advance and they don't mind because anything under 50% they would shut them off anyway.

And I'm just guessing on the 50%. It might be lower.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Another question: Is there such thing as bi-level switch in decora? 
Full bright - half bright would probably be ok. 
P&L


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Another question: Is there such thing as bi-level switch in decora?
> Full bright - half bright would probably be ok.
> P&L


Not that I know of but you could always do the old criss cross or whatever we called it with HID. If you have six fixtures, switch three and three. There's your dumb 99cents idea of the day  .


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you looked at this ? http://www.ndrelectric.com/_doc/80_5800ce655c1ba.pdf


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

emtnut said:


> Have you looked at this ? http://www.ndrelectric.com/_doc/80_5800ce655c1ba.pdf


Ya, when I go back I'll make sure to have one of those with me. 
Thanks,
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Problem solved. Used Cooper dimmers. 1 Minute playing with the dials and they
worked nicely. One dial sets minimum dimming, other adjusts the rapid start. 
Used their Al series. 
P&L


----------

